# Rabbit delivered, no babies



## Lindsay (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi there, I'm new to the site and I have a question/problem with one of my rabbits. I've started raising meat rabbits and everything is going very well except... I bred my first doe a month ago Sunday. From what I gathered in breeding information, she should have delivered this coming Friday at the earliest. I go thome form work on Wednesday evening and she had blood all over her bum. I searched high and low and there was not a blob or baby to be found. There is no blood around her face or her front feet, only her bum. I don't think she ate them??? Any ideas on what could have happened here and how to avoid it in the future? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 14, 2017)

I had a doe that almost always did this as she went into labor a day or two before kindling. I would keep the nest box in until Day# 35.

Sometimes a doe can't deliver and they calcify inside her. I would wait the time and rebreed.

@Bunnylady might have some good advice for this too.


----------



## Lindsay (Sep 14, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> I had a doe that almost always did this as she went into labor a day or two before kindling. I would keep the nest box in until Day# 35.
> 
> Sometimes a doe can't deliver and they calcify inside her. I would wait the time and rebreed.
> 
> @Bunnylady might have some good advice for this too.


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Lindsay (Sep 19, 2017)

@Pastor Dave  thank you for your input on this. It breaks my heart to say that when I came home from work today, my doe was dead. I'm guessing an internal infection or perhaps some sort of toxicity issue.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 19, 2017)

sorry to hear this- sometimes it is so hard to know.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Sep 19, 2017)

I am sorry to hear this. So much of the time, it is hit and miss guess work. I wish Bunny lady could have weighed in. When she comes on site and sees she has been mentioned or spots a post she can help on, she gives great responses. Alas, everyone is busy these days, running in every direction.


----------

